
EasyMorph: visual data transformation - rattray
http://easymorph.com/
======
rattray
I saw this mentioned at [0] and thought the demo video [1] looked interesting.
Curious if anyone here has tried it.

It's Windows-only so I'm not able to give it a shot myself (I imagine this
excludes many other HN users as well).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16772276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16772276)

[1] [https://youtu.be/Y5c3UivKCmQ](https://youtu.be/Y5c3UivKCmQ)

